

Ask HN: Examples of good NFC android apps - vskr

If you were to chose, what nfc app do you need on your android device
======
drewda
The only one I've used so far on my Galaxy Nexus is FareBot:
<http://codebutler.github.com/farebot/> It can read the data off my Clipper
transit fare card here in the Bay Area.

